
Removing Shadow DOM boundaries from text editor elements - io
http://blog.atom.io/2016/11/14/removing-shadow-dom-boundary-from-text-editor-elements.html
======
andrewmcwatters
While it seemed like it was a great idea when it started, this introduction
and removal unfortunately seems like a prime example of when using the new
shiny didn't work out, and using traditional approaches would have saved time
and effort.

